# Sin in the sinner as ink in water



## Mr. Bultitude (Feb 13, 2015)

Miroslav Volf said in _Giving and Forgiving_:



> But even if all of us are sinners from head to toe, none of us is a sinner through and through, with nothing good remaining in us. As sinners, we are still God's good creatures. To illustrate the relationship between being a good creature and being a sinner, Reformation theologians used the analogy of water and ink. Water is the good creation, ink is sin, and the sinner is a glass of water with a few drops of ink. All the water in the glass is tainted, but it's still mostly water, not ink.



I haven't been able to locate which "Reformation theologians" he was referring to. But that's not my question. My question is, is this a good analogy?

1. Is it a good analogy for unregenerate man?

2. Is it a good analogy for regenerate man?


----------



## MW (Feb 13, 2015)

Shake the water and see what happens to the ink. At that point you will have a good analogy, and it will disprove the idea that sinners are still God's "good" creatures.


----------



## Mr. Bultitude (Feb 13, 2015)

MW said:


> Shake the water and see what happens to the ink.



I think you're referring to the water becoming completely ink-tainted (the ink being spread all throughout the glass)? But that's what the quote is already assuming.


----------



## MW (Feb 13, 2015)

Mr. Bultitude said:


> MW said:
> 
> 
> > Shake the water and see what happens to the ink.
> ...



He is denying that an individual is a sinner "through and through." If his analogy intends to show that the ink goes "through and through," it is a bad analogy on his part, but a good analogy for showing what is actually the case.


----------



## whirlingmerc (Feb 13, 2015)

We are tinged by sin that touches all aspects of our nature... so in that sense It's a good analogy...


----------



## Cymro (Feb 14, 2015)

The analogy seems a bit diluted to me, but on the other hand try writing with
that composition! All similitudes fall short, but better to stick to the Book,"dead
In trespasses and sins."


----------

